# Fishing buddies and sharing expenses



## Monty

With the Micro skiff, I fish by myself but several years back, I had a Proline 20 that I pulled with my F150. When gas was $3.50+ I always tried to find someone to share expenses. A typical trip was $80+. Two negative incidents come to mind. Our VA Chief Fiscal Officer lived on the next block from me. I knew he had an interest in fishing, so I invited him. He was some 15 years older and at least 2-3 pay scale grades higher. He wanted to go, so off we went. We caught a bunch of trout (limit was 15 and we both had limits) and Spanish Mackeral. Just before getting back into town I mentioned I needed to stop for gas. He never bit on "let me help" or anything like that. I finally asked if he could chip in and was shocked when he responded in a tirade and accused me of "what do you think you are, a charter boat?...YOU invited ME, I didn't ask to come! I don't invite people and then try to make them feel obligated to pay for it!!!...etc." He was pretty rough. No problem I said and fueled up and dropped him off at his house with 1/2 of the fish. Two weeks later he actually called me and asked if I planned to fish anytime soon? Answer -- NO F WAY. One other fishing buddy I took a lot was arranged through his wife. She knew my wife well. She would call her and say XX wants to go fishing... I took him 20-30X through a 15 year period. He never ponied up one nickel. His contribution was to buy me breakfast at Hardees on the way down to the Gulf. A $2.00 cup of coffee and sausage biscuit. My ice cost alone for the 151 qt. cooler was nearly $20. I remember the last trip I took him on, gas was $3.89 a gallon. We caught a lot of fish. On the way back I explained I could fish MORE if I had a fishing buddy willing to share some expenses. I wanted to fish the next weekend. If he would have handed me even $30, we would have gone. Because of the cost, I fished 1x per month MAX (its a 170 mile round trip ride to the Gulf for me). The biggest expense was the F150 at 10-12 mpg. He got all tight lipped, was offended, never said 2 words for the rest of the ride home. We never fished again and to my knowledge, his wife never called my wife about taking XX fishing (I never told my wife about this). A year or 2 before (this same guy was in the logging business) in the fall, he said he saw a big buck several times in the same area...but ….couldn't tell me where it was because that would be unethical. What a SOB. These were 2 cheap skate losers. I had many great fishing buddies though. Our VA hospital was always getting new people and if I found out they fished, I invited them. Should I get invited fishing, I always offer to share fuel costs. I fished once on a 40 Ft Chris Craft in Biloxi, it had a sign "This boat runs on GAS, not THANKS."


----------



## lemaymiami

Finding a solid fishing partner isn’t easy - and more than good friendship has ended over who shares what...

Just another “ask me how I know moment” for me.


----------



## lemaymiami

Finding a solid fishing partner isn’t easy - and more than one good friendship has ended over who shares what...

Just another “ask me how I know moment” for me.


----------



## Pole Position

You are totally in the right, but I'd suggest from here on you handle the situation before you leave rather than on the way home---tell them upfront you would like some help w/ the gas $$.


----------



## iMacattack

Set expectation up front. Don't wait till the end of the trip. That's going to be a loosing situation.


----------



## mavdog32

The first time I lived in Florida I had a larger boat and it was put out long before the day of the trip that the expectation was fuel money and help cleaning it after. Luckily never had an issue with anyone on either obligation. I don't know if it's just the crowd I associate with but it seems weird to me that these folks you are fishing with get so upset about you asking for money. Seems very snowflakey!


----------



## DBStoots

Common curtesy would be for the guest to offer upfront to help in any way--buy fuel, ice, bait, bring lunch, etc.


----------



## firecat1981

Monty, I gotta slightly disagree with your approach here. You invited them with no notice of any monetary arrangements. You set yourself up for failure. 
I invite guys out all the time, and never expect anyone to kick, but am happy if they offer. When I go out on other guys boats we always talk about splitting the bill before hand. 

In my circle it would be considered rude to ask for money after the fact. At the time of the invite it's ok as long as it's prefaced. IE, "hey if you want to split the cost I'm thinking about going out this weekend."

If you invite them and then slip the cost in there that's not cool either. While most will still come, they might not a second time. IE "I'm going out this weekend wanna come?....Sure sounds great....cool that will be $50 for fuel".

If you invite guys out, without talking about money, and they don't even offer to help, then you need to find a better class of fishing buddies imho.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Get a guide license


----------



## SomaliPirate

I'd rather somebody not pay than steal my spots.


----------



## Boneheaded

I usually pay for gas, and have them pay for bait/parking. Evens out, but i think its important to mention it way head of time. "Were gonna fish, ill get this (xxx) you take care of this (xxx). My bigger boat fills up on 10 gallons and only buy 2dozen shrimp at a time so not a big loss either way. But important to tell people so they know.


----------



## Monty

Thank you. I agree, as a "host" talking $$$ is impolite. I wouldn't ask someone to dinner and then say "now that dinner is over, how about kicking in $10 for the steak you ate." But when I'm a dinner guest, I bring a bottle of wine/6 pack for my host. On the other hand, when I fish on your boat, I will 100% offer to split fuel costs and my host won't have to suggest it. I handled it poorly as did they. 

They didn't mind splitting the fish though...back then (late 1998 - 2003) we caught ice chests full. And the 2nd guy invited himself through his wife, my request to him was for help on future trips. 

Making sure expectations are known ahead of time is key. I'll say, I rarely invite anyone these days and when I do, I don't expect a nickel. My last trip with a guest was in December, he offered $$, I said thank you but no thank you. 

But the real lesson here is when you're invited fishing and think you might want to go again...OFFER TO HELP WITH FUEL COSTS. This was written more for someone to read who might end up being a "guest" on a boat versus the host.


----------



## Monty

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Get a guide license


NO


----------



## jimsmicro

This all sounds real stressful to me. I'm glad I have a setup that is cheap to operate. If somebody doesn't offer anything it doesn't really hurt my feelings honestly. I'd be going fishing whether they came or not so the cost is sunk to me one way or the other. Now if they OFFER me some money I ain't rich and I'll probably take it. But I'm not going to ask for it, not my style.


----------



## jlindsley

Monty said:


> Thank you. I agree, as a "host" talking $$$ is impolite. I wouldn't ask someone to dinner and then say "now that dinner is over, how about kicking in $10 for the steak you ate." But when I'm a dinner guest, I bring a bottle of wine/6 pack for my host. On the other hand, when I fish on your boat, I will 100% offer to split fuel costs and my host won't have to suggest it. I handled it poorly as did they.
> 
> They didn't mind splitting the fish though...back then (late 1998 - 2003) we caught ice chests full. And the 2nd guy invited himself through his wife, my request to him was for help on future trips.
> 
> Making sure expectations are known ahead of time is key. I'll say, I rarely invite anyone these days and when I do, I don't expect a nickel. My last trip with a guest was in December, he offered $$, I said thank you but no thank you.
> 
> But the real lesson here is when you're invited fishing and think you might want to go again...OFFER TO HELP WITH FUEL COSTS. This was written more for someone to read who might end up being a "guest" on a boat versus the host.


You are to blame if you don't mention costs beforehand to a non boater. I don't think it is rude at all to mention costs for expensive trips. I think it would be rude to mention the cost split after to an unaware non-experienced boater. I don't ask for anything on inshore but when I go offshore I tell people up front what they need to bring in cash for cost split if they want to go. They don't get their fish split until they split cost and I am fine if they want to go for free and not split fish.

Most everyone on this forum owns a boat and understands the costs..

Most everyone on this forum seems to have "lousy" fishing friends as well. Then again maybe some of them are the problem  

Sometimes it's alright if someone can't make the best cast if they are a good friend. Tossing live bait and having a beer is pretty fun or taking someone who can't afford to go but makes a good first mate pays for itself in spades especially offshore with an inexperienced crew.

Fishing is about spending time with friends and family and getting away from the day to day world.


----------



## TieOneOnJax

I’ve turned down plenty of offers to head offshore with guys in big boats because I know I can’t afford to pull my weight in fuel costs.


----------



## Capnredfish

I’m looking for someone to go fishing and split cost. If those are not your first words then that person will generally not fork anything over that trip or any other. 
With my current Etec powered skiff and 2 minute drive from the ramp, if someone asks me to take them I may suggest some paper contribution. If I invite them, then I don’t ask.


----------



## Guest

QUOTE="Monty, post: 592746, member: 19282"]With the Micro skiff, I fish by myself but several years back, I had a Proline 20 that I pulled with my F150. When gas was $3.50+ I always tried to find someone to share expenses. A typical trip was $80+. Two negative incidents come to mind. Our VA Chief Fiscal Officer lived on the next block from me. I knew he had an interest in fishing, so I invited him. He was some 15 years older and at least 2-3 pay scale grades higher. He wanted to go, so off we went. We caught a bunch of trout (limit was 15 and we both had limits) and Spanish Mackeral. Just before getting back into town I mentioned I needed to stop for gas. He never bit on "let me help" or anything like that. I finally asked if he could chip in and was shocked when he responded in a tirade and accused me of "what do you think you are, a charter boat?...YOU invited ME, I didn't ask to come! I don't invite people and then try to make them feel obligated to pay for it!!!...etc." He was pretty rough. No problem I said and fueled up and dropped him off at his house with 1/2 of the fish. Two weeks later he actually called me and asked if I planned to fish anytime soon? Answer -- NO F WAY. One other fishing buddy I took a lot was arranged through his wife. She knew my wife well. She would call her and say XX wants to go fishing... I took him 20-30X through a 15 year period. He never ponied up one nickel. His contribution was to buy me breakfast at Hardees on the way down to the Gulf. A $2.00 cup of coffee and sausage biscuit. My ice cost alone for the 151 qt. cooler was nearly $20. I remember the last trip I took him on, gas was $3.89 a gallon. We caught a lot of fish. On the way back I explained I could fish MORE if I had a fishing buddy willing to share some expenses. I wanted to fish the next weekend. If he would have handed me even $30, we would have gone. Because of the cost, I fished 1x per month MAX (its a 170 mile round trip ride to the Gulf for me). The biggest expense was the F150 at 10-12 mpg. He got all tight lipped, was offended, never said 2 words for the rest of the ride home. We never fished again and to my knowledge, his wife never called my wife about taking XX fishing (I never told my wife about this). A year or 2 before (this same guy was in the logging business) in the fall, he said he saw a big buck several times in the same area...but ….couldn't tell me where it was because that would be unethical. What a SOB. These were 2 cheap skate losers. I had many great fishing buddies though. Our VA hospital was always getting new people and if I found out they fished, I invited them. Should I get invited fishing, I always offer to share fuel costs. I fished once on a 40 Ft Chris Craft in Biloxi, it had a sign "This boat runs on GAS, not THANKS."[/QUOTE]


Monty said:


> With the Micro skiff, I fish by myself but several years back, I had a Proline 20 that I pulled with my F150. When gas was $3.50+ I always tried to find someone to share expenses. A typical trip was $80+. Two negative incidents come to mind. Our VA Chief Fiscal Officer lived on the next block from me. I knew he had an interest in fishing, so I invited him. He was some 15 years older and at least 2-3 pay scale grades higher. He wanted to go, so off we went. We caught a bunch of trout (limit was 15 and we both had limits) and Spanish Mackeral. Just before getting back into town I mentioned I needed to stop for gas. He never bit on "let me help" or anything like that. I finally asked if he could chip in and was shocked when he responded in a tirade and accused me of "what do you think you are, a charter boat?...YOU invited ME, I didn't ask to come! I don't invite people and then try to make them feel obligated to pay for it!!!...etc." He was pretty rough. No problem I said and fueled up and dropped him off at his house with 1/2 of the fish. Two weeks later he actually called me and asked if I planned to fish anytime soon? Answer -- NO F WAY. One other fishing buddy I took a lot was arranged through his wife. She knew my wife well. She would call her and say XX wants to go fishing... I took him 20-30X through a 15 year period. He never ponied up one nickel. His contribution was to buy me breakfast at Hardees on the way down to the Gulf. A $2.00 cup of coffee and sausage biscuit. My ice cost alone for the 151 qt. cooler was nearly $20. I remember the last trip I took him on, gas was $3.89 a gallon. We caught a lot of fish. On the way back I explained I could fish MORE if I had a fishing buddy willing to share some expenses. I wanted to fish the next weekend. If he would have handed me even $30, we would have gone. Because of the cost, I fished 1x per month MAX (its a 170 mile round trip ride to the Gulf for me). The biggest expense was the F150 at 10-12 mpg. He got all tight lipped, was offended, never said 2 words for the rest of the ride home. We never fished again and to my knowledge, his wife never called my wife about taking XX fishing (I never told my wife about this). A year or 2 before (this same guy was in the logging business) in the fall, he said he saw a big buck several times in the same area...but ….couldn't tell me where it was because that would be unethical. What a SOB. These were 2 cheap skate losers. I had many great fishing buddies though. Our VA hospital was always getting new people and if I found out they fished, I invited them. Should I get invited fishing, I always offer to share fuel costs. I fished once on a 40 Ft Chris Craft in Biloxi, it had a sign "This boat runs on GAS, not THANKS."


----------



## Guest

Never asked anyone for a dime when they're on my boat if I can't afford to run it vehicle included if towing then I need to sell it. Lots of tight wads out there. rather fish by myself anyway most everybody is a pain in the ass. A bunch of sissy's. 
Screw-em!


----------



## AgAngler2370

I normally never ask anyone to split fuel if going fishing since I was going to spend it myself if they didn’t come. It’s just nice to actually get to stand on the bow and having someone that can trade poling time with. I do make it a point to say that I expect help cleaning up the boat after though. I once took a friend’s little brother who thought the act of fishing meant loading a cooler brim full of beer and trying to drink it all while not giving a damn about catching fish. I made him clean up the whole boat because it was littered with a case of beer cans and stank to high heaven. Also made him pick up dinner since I was his ride back.


----------



## Fishshoot

I won’t go on a boat with someone without offering to pay for fuel and ramp fee. That is just me and how I was raised.


----------



## Net 30

In all the years I've owned skiffs (32+), I can honestly say I've never asked for or expected my guest to pay for an afternoon or morning of light tackle fishing. Most of us have 35-90hp engines and the amount of gas they sip is ridiculously low. Throw in a couple jig heads, a few flies or some soft plastic paddle tails....your out-of-pocket $ for the day is actually pretty small.

If you're trailering a long distance then I can understand asking for gas $ for your truck and Park fees.

If it's someone I've fished with more than once, I let them know my favorite Rum or Bourbon. I've found that the guys who you want to fish with again, know the drill and usually pony up. I prefer they don't help clean the skiff because it's never done "right".

If I'm on another guys skiff, I always offer to contribute. I never want to be the guy that bartenders refer to as having _"SHORT ARMS AND DEEP POCKETS"._

I felt different during my offshore days fishing 40-90 miles off the beach. 150-200+ gallons of diesel, 200lbs of ice, 4 flats of butterfish, 2 buckets of chum, satellite service showing temp breaks, etc etc etc. My clients always went for free but anyone else got a breakdown of what their share of the trip was in $ before we left the dock.


----------



## DuckNut

I had a big boat in Chicago that my employees were allowed to use. They made sure the boat was clean but everytime I went to use it i had to fill the tank to the tune of $6-700.

That lasted one half of one summer.

The ironic part was they would call the catering company and have everything restocked, call the cleaning company to clean it up. But never called the first number on the list - the fuel man.


----------



## jay.bush1434

I’m pretty fortunate that most of my buddies have their own boats and we fish on each other’s boats. We might bring drinks and food or help clean up the boat but for the most part we pay for all of our boat costs. For us, it all works out in the end. Glad I don’t own my offshore boat anymore though...


----------



## Str8-Six

I won’t ask for any money or expect anything. But when they don’t even offer to clean the boat after a long day of fishing that’s it for me. Might as well flick me off instead IMO.


----------



## AZ_squid

Went on an offshore trip once not knowing what the gas split would be. 200 dollars later I learned a valuable lesson regarding asking those questions ahead of time.
If I take anyone out I don't expect too much, maybe help cleaning up the boat and some breakfast tacos are always appreciated. Gas cost with a 20hp is pretty much zero so thats not much of a discussion. Someone who can back up the truck and park it at the ramp is worth their weight in gold. Still teaching the GF the finer points of backing down the ramp , she's getting better every trip, she even got up an poled me around the other day.


----------



## FlyBy

When people ask to help with the gas for my skiff, I tell them that I was going anyway and if they can figure how much extra gas I burned from them being in the boat I'll be glad to take their 24 cents. On the bay boat or center console it's a little different, but the guys I fish with always offer ahead of time. I don't care about the gas money but I appreciate help cleaning the boat.


----------



## wrinklestar

Ollie said:


> Never asked anyone for a dime when they're on my boat if I can't afford to run it vehicle included if towing then I need to sell it. Lots of tight wads out there. rather fish by myself anyway most everybody is a pain in the ass. A bunch of sissy's.
> Screw-em!


exactly!


----------



## flyclimber

If you get invited on my boat, I don't really care for money. If someone offers I usually decline. It make's it a lot easier to invite people a second time if I get some bow time/catch fish. It doesn't take a lot to run my boat and I enjoy the company.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

If you want to get paid to take people fishing get a guide license.


----------



## jlindsley

Smackdaddy53 said:


> If you want to get paid to take people fishing get a guide license.


For microskiffs agree. Offshore different story especially if offshore or a long tow etc and mentioned prior


----------



## Smackdaddy53

jlindsley said:


> For microskiffs agree. Offshore different story especially if offshore or a long tow etc and mentioned prior


Absolutely, just saying if you want to be sure you are going to get paid to take people fishing...


----------



## paulrad

If I go with someone else my rule is to always offer to pay some gas/ice/etc money. Depending on a few different factors, they may or may not have a choice in refusing. 

If someone is coming with me, and we're going someplace close by, then I wouldn't expect anything. But after reading this thread, I'm going to make sure that if i ever take someone out and it involves a long drive, where I'd like them to split gas money with me, then I will absolutely make that expectation clear up front.


----------



## KCTim

To me it's not about the $$ but rather about being courteous and offering whether it's fuel or bait. However, the best way to not get invited back is to not know how to handle operating a boat or launch/recover a trailer, and then run home when the real work begins of cleaning up everything after a day of fishing.


----------



## LowHydrogen

I don't fish with new people very often.

With a couple buddies if we're fishing far away, sometimes I will tow their boat or they will tow mine. This obviously isn't a solution for every person or situation because allowing someone to tow your boat is like marriage level trust...potentially more.


----------



## flyclimber

LowHydrogen said:


> I will tow their boat or *they will tow mine*. This obviously isn't a solution for every person or situation because allowing someone to tow your boat is like marriage level trust...potentially more.


That would be a hard sell for me.


----------



## LowHydrogen

flyclimber said:


> That would be a hard sell for me.


I don't have a Devilray...

Kidding aside, these are friends with the morals, insurance, and means to take care of any situation that could come up, and know I would do the same if the roles were reversed.


----------



## ifsteve

Its easy to say its no big deal for a skiff but bay boats and offshore are another thing. But that's a very general statement. Depending on where I launch a day on the water in my Vantage could easily be over $80. That isn't a ton of money but it isn't cheap either.


----------



## Zaraspook

If I could just find a good fishing buddy that I got along with and knew how to pole and spot fish, of course I’m talking about microskiffs, I would be grateful to just have him on board. Looking back on a half-century of fishing, the best memories I have were almost all made when I was fishing with a buddy. Those memories are worth their weight in gold to me now.


----------



## bronson

I'm making payments on my 18 ft skiff. I don't turn down friends handing me cash. I wish I was in a better financial situation .....


----------



## SomaliPirate

paulrad said:


> they may or may not have a choice in refusing.


Ain't that the truth, tossing money at me like a stripper!


----------



## Whiskey Angler

Though my buds are super cool about chipping in (usually at the quick pack store - where you can drop $50 real quick), I don't ever expect anything. 

To one degree I'm the bum...

I have a friend with whom I have tied and fly fished with for 25 years. He ties and fishes alot more than me these days, and has probably come to expect that I'll be raiding his fly box when we hit the freshwater (where he primarily fishes). I'll take care of everything else, but "I aint got no time to be tying bass flies, so cough'em up!"


----------



## MRichardson

I have elevated my social standing to the point where my friends pay me to fish on their boat.


----------



## flyclimber

MRichardson said:


> I have elevated my social standing to the point where my friends pay me to fish on their boat.


keep talking....


----------



## not2shabby

If I take somebody out on my skiff and they have a boat/skiff, I typically don't accept help with gas and/or expenses. If I take somebody who does not have a boat, I do accept help.


----------



## Zaraspook

Sixteen foot micro skiff...,no party drinks, just fishin. Must be able to do at least two of these; fly fish, make a top water plug dance with a plug rod, use only artificials or know how to pole a skiff. It goes without saying..., no Snowflakes and no AOC fanboys. NO CHARGE!


----------



## paulrad

Zaraspook said:


> View attachment 81038
> Sixteen foot micro skiff...,no party drinks, just fishin. Must be able to do at least two of these; fly fish, make a top water plug dance with a plug rod, use only artificials or know how to pole a skiff. It goes without saying..., no Snowflakes and no AOC fanboys. NO CHARGE!


Ya. If I go out fishing with someone and they don't let me get up on the poling platform, then I feel a little bit weird. If I fish with you, I want to be pushing a good part of the time. If you fish with me multiple times, then I'd appreciate the same.

I have pushed the @SomaliPirate boat against a decent wind....therefore I can push anything! 

Edit: I suppose I wouldn't feel weird if they had a real nice boat and we were in an area where we might easily get up on some oysters or something. In that case I'd be pretty nervous pushing someone else's boat.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

AZ_squid said:


> Went on an offshore trip once not knowing what the gas split would be. 200 dollars later I learned a valuable lesson regarding asking those questions ahead of time.
> If I take anyone out I don't expect too much, maybe help cleaning up the boat and some breakfast tacos are always appreciated. Gas cost with a 20hp is pretty much zero so thats not much of a discussion. Someone who can back up the truck and park it at the ramp is worth their weight in gold. Still teaching the GF the finer points of backing down the ramp , she's getting better every trip, she even got up an poled me around the other day.


That's girls a keeper!


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

Monty said:


> NO


Fish by yourself, n during d weekdays.


----------



## AZ_squid

@No Bait/Lures Only 
Haha, she's pretty cool.


----------



## Guest

I recently went fishing with a guy who I met in a local fly fishing club. It was a club trip and he said he had a flats boat we could share. I paid for all of the gas for his truck and boat, helped launch and load the boat, clean etc. only problem was the guy knew zilch about his boat or fishing. Complete waste of money for me. I’d have been a lot more productive hiring a guide. I’ve learned over the years that a lot of guys wear fishing shirts and hats, have all the right gear and still can’t fish worth a shit. I’d rather spend a day on the water with a good guide and pay him for his experience.


----------



## FlyBy

MRichardson said:


> I have elevated my social standing to the point where my friends pay me to fish on their boat.


Working your way up to being an internet influencer?


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

Ollie said:


> Never asked anyone for a dime when they're on my boat if I can't afford to run it vehicle included if towing then I need to sell it. Lots of tight wads out there. rather fish by myself anyway most everybody is a pain in the ass. A bunch of sissy's.
> Screw-em!


Correct


----------



## Zaraspook

He doesn’t know how to back down to the ramp, completely worthless when it comes to tying knots, requires constant supervision and no, he never offers to chip in for gas money!


----------



## SomaliPirate

Zaraspook said:


> View attachment 82544
> He doesn’t know how to back down to the ramp, completely worthless when it comes to tying knots, requires constant supervision and no, he never offers to chip in for gas money!


looks like he's a bow hog too!


----------



## Zaraspook

SomaliPirate said:


> looks like he's a bow hog too!


Oh yes and then there’s that.


----------



## Padre

I got one for you. Last year I was on a trip in Montana with a lodge. They provide the guides and drift boats, etc. Fished 3 days with this young guide, probably 27. I really liked him and he knew his stuff. Told him if he ever wants to fish Florida, message me. So I get a message this year and he shoots me the dates. The dates happen to be right when I get back from the Bahamas. So I tell him I will trailer my boat down to central Florida and when I get back from the Bahamas on Monday, I will pick him up from the Orlando airport on Tuesday. We will fish 3 days and he will catch his flight back to Montana on Saturday. This guy had never been to Florida, never fished salt water or even seen the ocean. All he wanted was to catch a redfish on the fly. Not only did he get a redfish, he got probably 40 snook, hooked into 3 tarpon, landed one. And 3 other salt water species. We went through so many of my flies in the mangroves. And I didn't fish one time in those 3 days. I poled the whole time. And it was my pleasure to do it. I love putting people on their first redfish, etc. And my buddy owns a vacation house in Merritt Island that he lets me use for free, so I also supplied the lodging. Basically he got a 3 day guided trip including lodging and not once did he offer to pay for anything. Don't get me wrong, I would have probably said no. I wanted to do this for him. I just couldn't believe he didn't offer to buy dinner or some whiskey. He bought his own beer. I even supplied the cigars, which again is not an issue because I had them any way. I just thought it would be nice if he would have offered. I know when I was his age and first married, my father-in-law would take us on vacation and pay for everything and he could afford it. But I would always look for something I could pay for that I could afford, like breakfast, just to show him gratitude. I always taught my own kids, that if you ever use someone's car, you return it filled up. If you borrow one for a week, you return it full and detailed. People don't expect it but is sure shows you are grateful.


----------



## paulrad

Padre said:


> ...I just couldn't believe he didn't offer to buy dinner or some whiskey. ...


I teach my kids that if someone does something nice for you, sometimes you won't be able to (or expected to) fully repay. But you should ALWAYS do some sort of token of appreciation. Three days worth of guiding/lodging/food would demand a pretty substantial token IMO. If no token of appreciation was given, then that would be incredibly rude IMO.


----------



## Steve_Mevers

The first time I fish with someone I don't even bring up the cost. If they offer to pay some of the expense I tell them this trip is on me, maybe next time. I have a couple of guys that I fish a lot with in the backcountry and they toss a $20 bill in my truck each trip towards half the gas and ice cost. If we go do a 4-5 days in Flamingo we just split the cost of the trip. Whatever works for you, but I find that it is best to just talk about it upfront with guys you fish with a lot so that everyone is on the same page.


----------



## Steve_Mevers

Zaraspook said:


> View attachment 82544
> He doesn’t know how to back down to the ramp, completely worthless when it comes to tying knots, requires constant supervision and no, he never offers to chip in for gas money!


Priceless


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

Zaraspook said:


> View attachment 81038
> Sixteen foot micro skiff...,no party drinks, just fishin. Must be able to do at least two of these; fly fish, make a top water plug dance with a plug rod, use only artificials or know how to pole a skiff. It goes without saying..., no Snowflakes and no AOC fanboys. NO CHARGE!


My man!


----------



## Backcountry 16

Zaraspook said:


> View attachment 82544
> He doesn’t know how to back down to the ramp, completely worthless when it comes to tying knots, requires constant supervision and no, he never offers to chip in for gas money!


But I bet you wouldn't have it any other way and eventually he'll be poling you around.


----------



## Tailwaters

It's hard to find a good fishing buddy. My fishing partner and I both have boats, he has a bay boat and I have a the skinny water boat. If we are taking mine he will buy breakfast, lunch and ice or anything else except gas. I do the same when we take his boat. Even after countless trips together we still ask each other if help is needed cleaning the boat. The answer is always no and we know it before even asking. We still do so because it's the right thing to do!


----------



## Tautog166

I don’t give people the chance to ask me to chip in. Why would you get butt hurt if someone did? Why would you expect something for nothing? 

Just don’t get it. Even if you/they don’t want it, or expect it, the right thing to do is offer it. Doesn’t have to be cash...lunch, beer, cleaning, or whatever. 

Guides expect their fare and a tip. Do you bitch about that?


----------



## Tautog166

Zaraspook said:


> View attachment 82544
> He doesn’t know how to back down to the ramp, completely worthless when it comes to tying knots, requires constant supervision and no, he never offers to chip in for gas money!


I totally expect to be paid back by my little fishing bud. Maybe I’ll get to outfish him one day.


----------



## f86sabjf

All I expect is for you to actually show up at the ramp on time if we live to far part to ride together. If you do live down the street best not be late.. I’m going anyways whether your there or not.


----------



## Hicatch

I never expect any monies and do my best to refuse any offers; I'm not a guide and accepting money for fishing in my opinion crosses a line. I've taken many people on trips to the Lagoon and never asked for cash. I trailer over 60 miles each way and usually bring the ice, food and drinks. For me having someone to fish with is reward enough.

In turn, I fish the Lagoon with my buddy on his boat quite a bit and I always pay for parking/ramp fees, buy the ice and get the drinks. We split time on the pole and I always try to give him more time on the pointy end. He's not anal about cleaning the boat so a quick hose down and flush in his yard and some bullshitting generally wraps up our day. However, I have randomly picked him up a couple reels, threw him a spool or two of fluorocarbon here or there to let him know I appreciate his time and the time we spend on the water together. These gesture pale in comparison to the overall expenses of multiple years of fishing together but the memories we have are far more valuable.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Here are my future fishing partners hopefully one day they can pole







grandpa around.


----------



## RogueTribe

@Monty you need a fishing buddy? Let me know, you have the boat, I'll cover fuel and beer. Please put ice in the cooler the night before and I'll bring more when I get there. Cheers mate!


----------



## Guest

Monty said:


> With the Micro skiff, I fish by myself but several years back, I had a Proline 20 that I pulled with my F150. When gas was $3.50+ I always tried to find someone to share expenses. A typical trip was $80+. Two negative incidents come to mind. Our VA Chief Fiscal Officer lived on the next block from me. I knew he had an interest in fishing, so I invited him. He was some 15 years older and at least 2-3 pay scale grades higher. He wanted to go, so off we went. We caught a bunch of trout (limit was 15 and we both had limits) and Spanish Mackeral. Just before getting back into town I mentioned I needed to stop for gas. He never bit on "let me help" or anything like that. I finally asked if he could chip in and was shocked when he responded in a tirade and accused me of "what do you think you are, a charter boat?...YOU invited ME, I didn't ask to come! I don't invite people and then try to make them feel obligated to pay for it!!!...etc." He was pretty rough. No problem I said and fueled up and dropped him off at his house with 1/2 of the fish. Two weeks later he actually called me and asked if I planned to fish anytime soon? Answer -- NO F WAY. One other fishing buddy I took a lot was arranged through his wife. She knew my wife well. She would call her and say XX wants to go fishing... I took him 20-30X through a 15 year period. He never ponied up one nickel. His contribution was to buy me breakfast at Hardees on the way down to the Gulf. A $2.00 cup of coffee and sausage biscuit. My ice cost alone for the 151 qt. cooler was nearly $20. I remember the last trip I took him on, gas was $3.89 a gallon. We caught a lot of fish. On the way back I explained I could fish MORE if I had a fishing buddy willing to share some expenses. I wanted to fish the next weekend. If he would have handed me even $30, we would have gone. Because of the cost, I fished 1x per month MAX (its a 170 mile round trip ride to the Gulf for me). The biggest expense was the F150 at 10-12 mpg. He got all tight lipped, was offended, never said 2 words for the rest of the ride home. We never fished again and to my knowledge, his wife never called my wife about taking XX fishing (I never told my wife about this). A year or 2 before (this same guy was in the logging business) in the fall, he said he saw a big buck several times in the same area...but ….couldn't tell me where it was because that would be unethical. What a SOB. These were 2 cheap skate losers. I had many great fishing buddies though. Our VA hospital was always getting new people and if I found out they fished, I invited them. Should I get invited fishing, I always offer to share fuel costs. I fished once on a 40 Ft Chris Craft in Biloxi, it had a sign "This boat runs on GAS, not THANKS."


Monty, remember one thing; if you get any kind of financial aid, you need a guide license. Seems silly but it's the law.


----------



## Guest

Monty said:


> NO


Monty, why the hesitation in regards to the purchase of a guide license?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

mike_parker said:


> Monty, remember one thing; if you get any kind of financial aid, you need a guide license. Seems silly but it's the law.


Not completely true. People can chip in to help a buddy pay for expenses.


----------



## BrownDog

He hasn’t chipped in yet but does a great job finding fish. He will steal an open beer though.


----------



## BrownDog

“Guide” licenses are issue by your state game authority (DNR) and are commercial fishing licenses that cover people fishing from your boat and do not cover exchange of funds. Most require the possession of a USCG license to purchase


----------



## Padre




----------



## Monty

mike_parker said:


> Monty, why the hesitation in regards to the purchase of a guide license?


I live 75 miles from the Gulf and my current micro skiff boat is absolutely nothing I could take anyone out in.


----------



## Monty

RogueTribe said:


> @Monty you need a fishing buddy? Let me know, you have the boat, I'll cover fuel and beer. Please put ice in the cooler the night before and I'll bring more when I get there. Cheers mate!


10-4. And I see you are in Miami but I appreciate the kind words. I would like to say "I"LL DO THE SAME FOR ANYONE IN NORTH FLORIDA". I shouted that because I will "pay for your boat gas to fish and I'll bring a six pack." I'm up by Steinhatchee, Keaton, Horseshoe and Suwannee. I'm not a deadbeat fishing buddy. 
Thanks RogueTribe.


----------



## Monty

RogueTribe said:


> @Monty you need a fishing buddy? Let me know, you have the boat, I'll cover fuel and beer. Please put ice in the cooler the night before and I'll bring more when I get there. Cheers mate!


RogueTribe -- this will be my summer to move to a bayboat. I'm looking at a Sea Pro 21. I want a boat more suited to taking people out. Here is what I have noticed: newer boats like year 2000 and up have all composites and don't have the rotten plywood. But their motors go bad. Every so often I see a boat only being sold. Passed up several Action Crafts last year for $5k or so. I could buy a used 115 Yamaha for $5-6k and add a little more for electronics, fuel tank, wiring...and for $15k or so, I'll have a older solid boat with a newer motor (like 2 years old, 150 hours..) That is the plan. For the 21 Sea Pro -- 150 hp minimum, cost of a new motor is $10kish, but I see used 150s 1 year old for 7$K.


----------



## Monty

Backcountry 16 said:


> Here are my future fishing partners hopefully one day they can pole
> View attachment 88592
> grandpa around.


Beautiful. Simply beautiful.


----------



## SomaliPirate

mike_parker said:


> Monty, remember one thing; if you get any kind of financial aid, you need a guide license. Seems silly but it's the law.


I just want my six pack and guide license for bragging rights and the tax write off.


----------



## Monty

Hicatch said:


> I never expect any monies and do my best to refuse any offers; I'm not a guide and accepting money for fishing in my opinion crosses a line. I've taken many people on trips to the Lagoon and never asked for cash. I trailer over 60 miles each way and usually bring the ice, food and drinks. For me having someone to fish with is reward enough.
> 
> In turn, I fish the Lagoon with my buddy on his boat quite a bit and I always pay for parking/ramp fees, buy the ice and get the drinks. We split time on the pole and I always try to give him more time on the pointy end. He's not anal about cleaning the boat so a quick hose down and flush in his yard and some bullshitting generally wraps up our day. However, I have randomly picked him up a couple reels, threw him a spool or two of fluorocarbon here or there to let him know I appreciate his time and the time we spend on the water together. These gesture pale in comparison to the overall expenses of multiple years of fishing together but the memories we have are far more valuable.


You sound very generous, wish you were my fishing buddy. BUT Me too. I've picked up checks numerous times for fuel bills on other people's boat. My buddy in Biloxi has a 38 ft Bertram, I've handed him a C note on numerous occasions when 5-6 people went (and I was the only person to offer $$). The ex-buddy I took and asked for fuel costs was for FUTURE trips because all he ever bought was a Hardee's biscuit for me -- I picked up his green and cart fees on at least 4 occassions (his birthday 2x, and several times when I haven't spent enough $$ at the pro shop.) I'm not a cheap skate. I know you didn't say that, but I've been generous with my friends. When I asked for help on gas, it really was so we could fish more, like go the next weekend. Gas was $3.89 a gallon back then 20 years ago. A trip cost me a minimum of $85 if I cut corners (don't use the $45 boat lift shut the motor off and drift, don't buy live bait, etc.) Saw that guy last month at a Mexican restaurant, we're not friends. I'm OK, he is not.


----------



## karstopo

Interesting thread. When I go out on friends boats, I always offer to pay for something, gas, ice, refreshments even if they don’t ask me to pay and invited me to come. I get boats cost money to acquire, operate and maintain and generally feel I’m still coming out well ahead if I have to buy all of it, the gas, ice and food. 

Most of the time, my buddies with boats will let me buy the ice or lunch or a beer after the trip. 

But they are also friends outside of fishing and come over to the house and sometimes drink up all my beer and liquor so I guess it evens out.


----------



## Padre

Yay! I brought this thread back to life


----------



## Guest

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Not completely true. People can chip in to help a buddy pay for expenses.


Smack, I'm not sure that I agree with your assessment?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

mike_parker said:


> Smack, I'm not sure that I agree with your assessment?


Why


----------



## JRHorne

I think I am like most people. If I invite you, first time is ALWAYS on me. I look at it as it likely costs me little to nothing extra in expenses to take someone else, but if I enjoy your company, it can be greatly worth it. Not to mention extra help with the boat, landing fish, etc. However, if it is to become a regular occurrence, I agree with others in that if time is not the limitation as to how often you fish, money is likely it. So if the expenses are split and I can fish more, and have someone I enjoy with me and who enjoys it, it's a win-win.

Having said that, if anyone invited me on their boat, I am ponying up cash immediately.


----------



## Lowtidelowlife

SomaliPirate said:


> I just want my six pack and guide license for bragging rights and the tax write off.


I’ve just always wanted to say “Mr?! I didn’t do 4 weeks of night classes and forge hours on my buddy’s commercial vessel to be called Mr., it’s CAPTAIN Lowlife”


----------



## SomaliPirate

Lowtidelowlife said:


> I’ve just always wanted to say “Mr?! I didn’t do 4 weeks of night classes and forge hours on my buddy’s commercial vessel to be called Mr., it’s CAPTAIN Lowlife”


Damn right!


----------



## Monty

Here is another little story: so my buddy who is a very successful lawyer in Biloxi has a 38 ft Bertram (and an airplane, condo in Panama City, 8 hr. day maid, full time lawn/maintenance man, waterfront house, 3 boats, drinks Johnny Walker Blue...you get the idea, he's doing well $$ wise). He invites a bunch of friends to go to Ship Island on his 38 ft. boat. Now he never suggests anyone chipping in. We just bring food and drinks only. Ship Island is 10-12 miles offshore. So on the way back, 3-4 men are on the fly bridge, women are downstairs in the AC saloon. Buddy's new neighbor is up therewith us. New neighbor wants to be a good guy and says, "hey why don't you let me help on gas?" Buddy says, "we're OK, don't worry about it, thanks though." New neighbor says "oh let me top your tank off." Answer --OK. Get to the Biloxi small craft harbor, drop the women off and off we go to the fuel dock. Topping the tank off was 325 gallons of diesel, bill was $843 or so. New neighbor asks me weeks later, "how much gas does it take to get to Ship Island? that was expensive." Can't believe my buddy did that to him. 30-35 gallons of diesel would have covered the day's use of fuel.


----------



## Lowtidelowlife

Me and all my buddies no matter the trip, or who’s boat we’re taking, we just hand each other a c note. It’s the exact same as all of us handing each other nothing since we’re always rotating. But it’s nice.


----------



## Big Fish

People who don't have boats dont usually understand the cost associated with a fishing trip. That being said I never ask for $$ but it does piss me off a bit when they dont offer to help clean the boat at the end of the day lol. I only worry about $$ on out of town trips. Usually we both put $100 in the glove box for gas and whatever is left over when we get home we split. Easy peezy.


----------



## Lowtidelowlife

Honestly my buddies don’t clean my boat anymore and I can’t blame them because they would wash it down and then just watch me do the whole thing all over again because they didn’t do it right. So I just tell people not to sweat it. It’s disgusting but the only thing I like more than actually enjoying the boat is cleaning it.


----------



## Guest

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Why


For some reason, I thought that if you accepted payment of any type, you were considered a commercial venture. I could certainly be wrong. I do a bit more research and get back with you.


----------



## Guest

Monty said:


> Here is another little story: so my buddy who is a very successful lawyer in Biloxi has a 38 ft Bertram (and an airplane, condo in Panama City, 8 hr. day maid, full time lawn/maintenance man, waterfront house, 3 boats, drinks Johnny Walker Blue...you get the idea, he's doing well $$ wise). He invites a bunch of friends to go to Ship Island on his 38 ft. boat. Now he never suggests anyone chipping in. We just bring food and drinks only. Ship Island is 10-12 miles offshore. So on the way back, 3-4 men are on the fly bridge, women are downstairs in the AC saloon. Buddy's new neighbor is up therewith us. New neighbor wants to be a good guy and says, "hey why don't you let me help on gas?" Buddy says, "we're OK, don't worry about it, thanks though." New neighbor says "oh let me top your tank off." Answer --OK. Get to the Biloxi small craft harbor, drop the women off and off we go to the fuel dock. Topping the tank off was 325 gallons of diesel, bill was $843 or so. New neighbor asks me weeks later, "how much gas does it take to get to Ship Island? that was expensive." Can't believe my buddy did that to him. 30-35 gallons of diesel would have covered the day's use of fuel.


Maybe that's how your buddy got so "successful".


----------



## Padre

mike_parker said:


> For some reason, I thought that if you accepted payment of any type, you were considered a commercial venture. I could certainly be wrong. I do a bit more research and get back with you.


You are right for Florida. You can buy the gas for your buddies boat. You can both pitch in and pay for the gas. But if you give your buddy payment, as far as Fish & Wildlife is concerned, if you give your buddy cash or payment, it is now commercial payment and they must have a captain's license. I have watched the Coast Guard write a ticket for the very thing. A boat pulled into marina after fishing, the buddy gave the boat owner $40 to cover gas. Coast Guard guy saw it and walked over there and questioned him about a license. In fact, the Coast Guard here in Destin released a public statement about cracking down on all that kind of unlicensed captains receiving revenues. Which is really focusing on 6 pack guys who have more than 6 on their boat, people whose paperwork is not up to date, etc. But your buddy giving you cash technically violates those rules. Now, the chances of you getting caught are pretty slim unless like what I witnessed, you just don't know and you buddy hands you cash right in front of a CG boat.


----------



## tx8er

Monty said:


> Here is another little story: so my buddy who is a very successful lawyer in Biloxi has a 38 ft Bertram (and an airplane, condo in Panama City, 8 hr. day maid, full time lawn/maintenance man, waterfront house, 3 boats, drinks Johnny Walker Blue...you get the idea, he's doing well $$ wise). He invites a bunch of friends to go to Ship Island on his 38 ft. boat. Now he never suggests anyone chipping in. We just bring food and drinks only. Ship Island is 10-12 miles offshore. So on the way back, 3-4 men are on the fly bridge, women are downstairs in the AC saloon. Buddy's new neighbor is up therewith us. New neighbor wants to be a good guy and says, "hey why don't you let me help on gas?" Buddy says, "we're OK, don't worry about it, thanks though." New neighbor says "oh let me top your tank off." Answer --OK. Get to the Biloxi small craft harbor, drop the women off and off we go to the fuel dock. Topping the tank off was 325 gallons of diesel, bill was $843 or so. New neighbor asks me weeks later, "how much gas does it take to get to Ship Island? that was expensive." Can't believe my buddy did that to him. 30-35 gallons of diesel would have covered the day's use of fuel.


You did say he was an attorney. I don't know why you were surprised.


----------



## Guest

Padre said:


> You are right for Florida. You can buy the gas for your buddies boat. You can both pitch in and pay for the gas. But if you give your buddy payment, as far as Fish & Wildlife is concerned, if you give your buddy cash or payment, it is now commercial payment and they must have a captain's license. I have watched the Coast Guard write a ticket for the very thing. A boat pulled into marina after fishing, the buddy gave the boat owner $40 to cover gas. Coast Guard guy saw it and walked over there and questioned him about a license. In fact, the Coast Guard here in Destin released a public statement about cracking down on all that kind of unlicensed captains receiving revenues. Which is really focusing on 6 pack guys who have more than 6 on their boat, people whose paperwork is not up to date, etc. But your buddy giving you cash technically violates those rules. Now, the chances of you getting caught are pretty slim unless like what I witnessed, you just don't know and you buddy hands you cash right in front of a CG boat.


Thanks for the supporting information.


----------



## Monty

Padre said:


> You are right for Florida. You can buy the gas for your buddies boat. You can both pitch in and pay for the gas. But if you give your buddy payment, as far as Fish & Wildlife is concerned, if you give your buddy cash or payment, it is now commercial payment and they must have a captain's license. I have watched the Coast Guard write a ticket for the very thing. A boat pulled into marina after fishing, the buddy gave the boat owner $40 to cover gas. Coast Guard guy saw it and walked over there and questioned him about a license. In fact, the Coast Guard here in Destin released a public statement about cracking down on all that kind of unlicensed captains receiving revenues. Which is really focusing on 6 pack guys who have more than 6 on their boat, people whose paperwork is not up to date, etc. But your buddy giving you cash technically violates those rules. Now, the chances of you getting caught are pretty slim unless like what I witnessed, you just don't know and you buddy hands you cash right in front of a CG boat.


This is all interesting. So there is a situation where unlicensed captains (CG calls everyone Captain who owns a boat) accepting payments in a "boat for hire" situation. Then there is also payment of a debt like "here I owe you money." Its also legal to give someone a gift. Not arguing that CG would not write the ticket. But later in court, if the person going fishing is a long time or short time friend and was basically giving $$$ to buy gas for the boat, its 100$ legal. Now if you just met the person fishing with you...that day, it wouldn't look good. But I agree, keep discrete. I may explore this as a reporter, I do write for a newspaper.

So my buddy who stiffed me for 10 years or so of fishing trips knew all of this and was just trying to keep me out of trouble by letting me pay for every trip. He is a good guy.


----------



## Guest

It’s a sad day when it’s come down to having to be careful about accepting a cost share gesture folks.


----------



## eightwt

Padre said:


> I have watched the Coast Guard write a ticket for the very thing. A boat pulled into marina after fishing, the buddy gave the boat owner $40 to cover gas. Coast Guard guy saw it and walked over there and questioned him about a license.


An example of too much law and not enough order.


----------



## Guest

eightwt said:


> An example of too much law and not enough order.


A fine example!


----------



## Guest

eightwt said:


> An example of too much law and not enough order.


Trouble is, USCG Captains have to jump through hoops [testing, drug testing, physicals, logs, etc.] not only to obtain the first endorsement but also every 5 years to renew. It ticks me off when I see these "gypsey guides" claiming that they're "fun fishing with buddies" [even though the same guy is always rowing, running the boat, poling, undoing tangles, netting fish,etc.].


----------



## karstopo

Covering some expenses like a little gas and ice money is way different than paying a guide fee. The LEO ought to be able to smoke it out within a few seconds. 

The whole Gypsy guide scene is a mystery to me. Let’s cater to folks that are from the very start and by definition outlaws and therefore unsavory from the get go...and do it for less money than an honest guide gets. How can any transaction like that go badly?


----------



## Big Fish

Its s


mike_parker said:


> Trouble is, USCG Captains have to jump through hoops [testing, drug testing, physicals, logs, etc.] not only to obtain the first endorsement but also every 5 years to renew.].


Its straight retarded what a person must do to become a fishing guide.


----------



## Guest

Big Fish said:


> Its s
> 
> 
> Its straight retarded what a person must do to become a fishing guide.


I don't agree! I feel that all the hoops that I mentioned earlier probably make me a bit more aware and possibly safer than the average boater. If as a paying guest, I would hope that you would at least be guided by a Captain that has the training required to obtain the license.


----------



## Padre

Big Fish said:


> Its s
> 
> 
> Its straight retarded what a person must do to become a fishing guide.


I know for a fact that when an industry in Florida starts to get saturated, the state put more requirements in place to keep it under control and to maintain a standard of professionalism across the board. Oh yeah, it helps fill the coffers too.


----------



## Guest

Padre said:


> I know for a fact that when an industry in Florida starts to get saturated, the state put more requirements in place to keep it under control and to maintain a standard of professionalism across the board. Oh yeah, it helps fill the coffers too.


You're probably right there but I don't think that the state can dictate what the USCG does in the matter of licensing guides.


----------



## Big Fish

mike_parker said:


> I don't agree! I feel that all the hoops that I mentioned earlier probably make me a bit more aware and possibly safer than the average boater. If as a paying guest, I would hope that you would at least be guided by a Captain that has the training required to obtain the license.


I have my USCG six pack and think its basically retarded that an inshore and freshwater fishing guide needs to have it. I think a specialized class for these areas would be fine but memorizing how many colored lights a towing vessel has is just a waste of everyones time, not to mention learning how to chart an offshore course on paper. Then the whole twic card requirement and having to subscribe to some drug testing program is also dumb. Just a lot of yellow tape to get through that is totally ridiculous. 

Make sure an inshore fishing guide is paying his taxes, maintaining a safe vessel, and is holding the correct fishing license to cover his guests and that should be enough.


----------



## eightwt

Big Fish said:


> Make sure an inshore fishing guide is paying his taxes, maintaining a safe vessel, and is holding the correct fishing license to cover his guests and that should be enough.


Add to that liability insurance. Not a guide, but that is essential to me.


----------



## Guest

eightwt said:


> Add to that liability insurance. Not a guide, but that is essential to me.


To get my BLM permit, I am required to have no less than 1/2 million dollars of liability insurance.


----------



## Guest

eightwt said:


> Add to that liability insurance. Not a guide, but that is essential to me.


To get my BLM permit, I am required to have no less than 1/2 million dollars of liability insurance.


Big Fish said:


> I have my USCG six pack and think its basically retarded that an inshore and freshwater fishing guide needs to have it. I think a specialized class for these areas would be fine but memorizing how many colored lights a towing vessel has is just a waste of everyones time, not to mention learning how to chart an offshore course on paper. Then the whole twic card requirement and having to subscribe to some drug testing program is also dumb. Just a lot of yellow tape to get through that is totally ridiculous.
> 
> Make sure an inshore fishing guide is paying his taxes, maintaining a safe vessel, and is holding the correct fishing license to cover his guests and that should be enough.


I agree with having to get the TWIC card. It makes sense to have the drug tests and the "Rules of the Road" portion of the testing at the very least.


----------



## ifsteve

Big Fish said:


> I have my USCG six pack and think its basically retarded that an inshore and freshwater fishing guide needs to have it. I think a specialized class for these areas would be fine but memorizing how many colored lights a towing vessel has is just a waste of everyones time, not to mention learning how to chart an offshore course on paper. Then the whole twic card requirement and having to subscribe to some drug testing program is also dumb. Just a lot of yellow tape to get through that is totally ridiculous.
> 
> Make sure an inshore fishing guide is paying his taxes, maintaining a safe vessel, and is holding the correct fishing license to cover his guests and that should be enough.


Totally agree. There really should be an inshore class of course and license. I did the 6 Pack course online just for the knowledge and something to do during days I wasn't fishing (retired guys have plenty of time on our hands). But there sure was a load of stuff in that course that a skiff guide doesn't need to know. And I doubt hardly any of the licensed guides out there could tell you all the light arrangements of the various class of commercial boats.

Now to be fair to the CG a lot of this depends on where you actually guide out of. I suspect there are plenty of skiff guides who have to routinely run through shipping channels with a lot of traffic.


----------



## KimmerIII

I dont really fish with anyone new anymore or people that don't own boats so usually I just pay everything if you go with me and when I go with my friends, they pay. Usually you are responsible for your own food and drinks. It all works out in the end if I have found. If we are doing a big offshore trip though, we will split the gas, ballyhoo, beer, ice, etc but that is if we are burning 100 plus gallons and gone all day. But, in the little skiffs, its just not that expensive so I dont bother.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

KimmerIII said:


> I dont really fish with anyone new anymore or people that don't own boats so usually I just pay everything if you go with me and when I go with my friends, they pay. Usually you are responsible for your own food and drinks. It all works out in the end if I have found. If we are doing a big offshore trip though, we will split the gas, ballyhoo, beer, ice, etc but that is if we are burning 100 plus gallons and gone all day. But, in the little skiffs, its just not that expensive so I dont bother.


You better have your offshore guide license according to some of these guys...


----------



## Padre

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You better have your offshore guide license according to some of these guys...


IN Florida, you can split it, you just can't "pay" someone for the gas. that would be commercial. Since it is the CG enforcing it here, I would assume this is the case with all states.


----------



## finbully

I’m in the “if you have to ask” crowd I don’t want them on my boat. Subsequently, unless my wife is with me I end up fishing alone a lot and I’m completely fine with it.

Amazing how many people feel entitled.


----------



## Monty

10-4 I've had some great fishing partners. The lousy ones get 1 trip. I had some good comments. The takeaway was the subject needs to be broached before the trip. 
So my last trip, my $699 LOWRANCE went dead.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Monty said:


> 10-4 I've had some great fishing partners. The lousy ones get 1 trip. I had some good comments. The takeaway was the subject needs to be broached before the trip.
> So my last trip, my $699 LOWRANCE went dead.


I have an HDS7 in great shape for sale. I post on your other thread. Message me if you are interested. I have an HDS9 Touch now so no need for this one.


----------

